# Autostart-Programm minimiert starten



## chrysler (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo.
Im Autostart Ordner habe ich den W-Lan Monitor. Kann ich den auch minimiert starten?
Im Ordner selbst ist nur eine Verknüpfung, die den Pfad in "" angibt. Was muss ich machen, damit der W-Lan Monitor minimiert gestartet wird?


----------



## D@nger (12. Mai 2006)

"batch datei minimiert starten"...Google


----------



## chrysler (12. Mai 2006)

3 Min google.de: Strom und Flat
Fähigkeit zu denken, unbezahlbar, Danger.


----------



## D@nger (12. Mai 2006)

Das verstehe ich leider nicht, aber wenn du meine Keywords in Google(.de) eingibst ist die erste Seite die richtige.


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Schau mal in die Eigenschaften in der Autostart-Verknüpfung. Auf der Registerkarte "Verknüpfung" sollte dir was auffallen


----------

